# Treasure Hunt for my old school equipment was dissapointing



## MegaG (Dec 5, 2019)

So I managed to track down nearly all of my equipment from my late 80's build. When I pulled it before donating my car in 97 the intention was to reinstall it immediately in my replacement vehicle. Well between family, young kids, work, competing interest, etc I never got around to it and the problem is that I didn't store things as well as I should have and any thoughts of doing a vintage install are all but gone. So here's the equipment I found (none has been tested yet)

Alpine 6560 Component Speakers - loved these even if they were onyl 5-1/4", most of the rust is on the tweeter grills which are removable, look a little rough, may be salvageable but I have never tried reconditioning speakers.
JBL T420 - 6-1/2" coaxials
Sony XS-L202 - 8" Super Woofer - some rust on the cage/body, surrounds falling apart. Did not remember these at all. Actually had a pair and had them mounted in the rear deck, wasn't afraid to cut stuff up back then

Concord CA2-50 - So the screws holding the endplates were really rusted but I was able to remove them and the gold RCA plugs need cleaning. Unfortunately, while opening the amp I broke the RCA inputs ground wire to the PCB, the rest really looked clean though, couldn't find the harder for the high level speaker inputs

Pioneer GM-H100 - another 2 channel amp but this one can be bridge unlike the Concord. This one was in a proper storage box and visually looks the best from the outside. Still need to open it up and get a look before testing it.

Coustic XM-3 Crossover - the cover screws looked just as bad as the ones on the Concord but these screws were softer and I stripped them trying to get a look inside, should have used some penetrating oil. Only found one crossover so far. I remembered this as a Clarion
Coustic 120 Amp - yet another 2 channel amp with rusted screws, will break out the penetration oil for this one. Did not remember having this.

Pioneer UD-320 Passive Crossovers - probably bought these because I didn't know what I was doing

Pioneer 6 Disk Changer and its DEX-M400 CD/Tuner Controller - I also had the head unit tuner upgrade for this CD changer that had the removable faceplate on it and a remote cord for it and all the controls to run the disk changer. In my initial install, I left the factory radio in the car and mounted the radio/tuner under my seat and operated it from either the remote or by pulling out the remote cord mounted faceplate. Gave me piece of mind as it was out of sight and out of mind, didn't want to worry about theft. Underside of the DEX-M400 had a lot of rust on it.

As you can see its a hodge podge of equipment, that's because I was young and broke and had to piece it all together over time, now I am old and not broke but have kids in college and I am still trying to piece it all together over time. I guess some things just never change...

I took a bunch of pictures but then decided it wasn't worth your bandwidth.

Take Care and Mega Out!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

So.....


----------

